# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  4 điểm đến tuyệt đẹp lại rất gần Việt Nam cho chuyến "xuất ngoại" tháng 5

## hangnt

*Mùa hè đến đồng nghĩa với mùa du lịch đã đến. Bên cạnh những điểm đến trong nước, những điểm đến nước ngoài hấp dẫn dưới đây cũng là gợi ý rất đáng tham khảo.*

*Bali, Indonesia*

Tháng 5, trong khi nhiệt độ ở hầu hết các nước Đông Nam Á đang nóng, ẩm thì thì thời tiết Bali vẫn tương đối dễ chịu. Trên thực tế, tháng 5 là một trong những tháng tốt nhất để đến Bali vì thời tiết đẹp và chưa thực sự vào mùa du lịch nên không quá đông đúc.



Ảnh: danielmackinnon; h1loki; awesomeness_a
Tất nhiên vì chưa vào mùa cao điểm nên giá khách sạn ở Bali thời điểm rất hợp lý. Đồng thời việc tìm kiếm một chuyến bay giá cả phải chăng cũng không quá khó khăn. Vốn là điểm du lịch nổi tiếng nên bạn sẽ rất dễ tìm được những hoạt động vui chơi khi ghé đến hòn đảo này.

*Luang Prang, Lào*

Những buổi chiều tháng 5 ở Luang Prabang sẽ khá nóng, nhưng ở thành phố này, bạn sẽ không cảm thấy bị ngột ngạt bởi nó khá rộng, nhà cửa xây thấp và rất nằm dọc sông Mekong nên rất thoáng. Khi chiều về, không gian ở đây rất thoáng, mát, đặc biệt chợ đêm tấp nập sẽ là nơi lý tưởng để vui chơi.



Ảnh: tamariver49; j_bellajade; pakkiess; tamariver49
So với các điểm đến ở Thái Lan hay Việt Nam, Luang Prabang có ít chuyến bay hơn và cũng ít giá rẻ hơn. Nhưng nếu đến Luang Prabang, chắc chắn bạn sẽ bị chinh phục bởi sự bình yên của nơi đây.

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Kuala Lumpur là một thành phố hiện đại với giao thông công cộng tuyệt vời. Dù thời tiết khá nóng nhưng bù lại, thành phố này lại có những lối đi dài được trang bị điều hoà cho phép bạn thoải mái đi bộ khắp nơi trong thành phố để mua sắm, thăm thú.



Ảnh: jr.art.travel; sunghyunjureal; aziosky
Khách sạn ở Kuala Lumpur thường là một "món hời". Bạn sẽ kiếm được những khách sạn 4 sao tuyệt vời với mức giá rẻ hơn 3 lần so với giá khách sạn 4 sao chất lượng tương tự của người hàng xóm Singapore. Thêm vào đó, bay đến Kuala Lumpur cũng rất dễ dàng bởi sân bay quốc tế lớn cũng như những mức giá rất mềm của hãng hàng không Air Asia.

*Bangkok, Thái Lan*

Bangkok vào tháng 5 nóng, ẩm và có thể có mưa, nhưng những cơn mua ở thành phố này chỉ kéo dài chừng 30 phút hoặc ngắn hơn nên nhìn chung không quá ảnh hưởng. Thêm vào đó, là một thành phố phát triển, các trung tâm mua sắm hiện đại với điều hòa không khí sẽ đảm bảo rằng bạn không phải đau đầu "đi đâu chơi" khi đến đây.



sashastileman; dennisfung; raym_wsy; snap_happyfish
Thêm vào đó, đường bay đến Bangkok rất đa dạng, nhiều vé rẻ. Khách sạn và homestay ở thành phố này cũng thực sự đa dạng. Đặc biệt vào tháng năm, bạn có thể tìm thấy những khách sạn 4 sao có giá chỉ tương đương khách sạn 2 sao hoặc 3 sao, so với giá cách đây 1, 2 tháng.

_Theo afamily_

----------

